# Cinesonique - Young Composer Competition (New Information)



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear forum members,

I want to inform you of the changes in this competition. When I started this, it was just for fun. I wanted to spread the love of film music and get like minded people together in a small community on Facebook. I suppose, I underestimated the response.

People have raised some serious and valid questions about this competition. I have taken all the feedback and I have reflected them in the rules of the competition.

Here are the new updated and rules in the form of FAQ'S and I think it is now as fair as it can be.

HERE ARE THE FAQ'S:


Cinesonique Young Composer Competition

FAQ

1. Who can compete?

Anyone between the age of 18-35

2. What is the basic criteria for the music?

You need to compose a largely symphonic piece of work. We will accept hybrid compositions but it has to be symphonic in nature. Your music should be between 3 to 4 minutes long. It should not be a work of pastiche. We are looking at original music and we are not looking at a John Williams imitation. It is simply in the honour of the great Master. We are looking at serious and original works.

3. What is the deadline for the competition?

You need to send your submissions to [email protected] by 31st March 2012. The winner will be announced on 27th of April 2012.

4. What is the prize?

The prize money is being raised (goal of $2000) on http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

The winner will take away all of the money raised by 27th April 2012.

5. What file format should I use to send my music?

You can send us a Wav file or a high quality Mp3. Please use a good setting for your Mp3 conversion. You should zip your file in case you are sending a Wav file in order to reduce the size of the attachment.

6. Can I send more than one piece of music?

No, you can only send us one piece of music to be considered.

7. Who is going to be judging the music?

A list of judges will be made public shortly.

8. Can we use live instruments?

No, live instruments are not allowed simply because most participants will not have access to great musicians and a world-class studio. The music has to be 100% virtual.

Please share this page to raise as much money as we can:

http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

For any further questions, you can send us your queries to [email protected]


I hope this is now 'acceptable' criteria. I have moved the deadline further in light of recent changes.


Thank you for your feedback and support!

Now, start writing. I am confident, in the next week or so, we will raise a lot of money.


Thanks.


Regards,

Tanuj Tiku.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll probably enter (if I get some time to finish and program a piece I'm working on). Afterall, what have I got to lose???

Thanks Tanuj

- Mike


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck with this Tanuj, I hope you get a lot of submissions. If I get the time I'll enter.

Fredrik


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 3, 2012)

You guys should enter for sure!

I have moved the deadline to 1st march!

I do hope you can find enough time to submit your music!

I am working hard to raise money and I think we will be able to raise the goal amount of $2000.


Thanks.


Tanuj.


----------



## lamandolina (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello!
Ok I have just sent the mail with my composition!, this is a very good chance for composers! 

Thanks

Pablo Borghi


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Pablo!


And good luck!


Tanuj.


----------

